# Reiher Abwehr mit Velda Laser Guard - Erfahrungen?



## CityCobra (30. Jan. 2019)

Hallo,

der __ Reiher ist regelmäßig am Teich und nun mache ich mir so langsam Sorgen um meine Fische.
Es heißt ja der gibt erst Ruhe wenn der komplette Teich leer gefischt ist... 
(Sie auch ein Schnappschuss meiner Videoüberwachung im Anhang)

Auf der Suche nach einer effektiven Reiher-Abwehr habe ich einige Sachen gefunden wie z.B. automatische Wassersprenger mit Bewegungsmelder, Silberkugeln etc.
Diese Wasserwerfer fand ich z.B. ganz interessant, kann diese aber aufgrund nicht vorhandener Hauswasser-Anschlüsse im Garten nicht nutzen, da ich nur eine Brunnenpumpe habe und diese im Winter auch außer Betrieb ist.

Da ich im Internet nicht wirklich fündig wurde zum Thema wirkungsvolle Reiher-Abwehr, setzte ich mich mit einem örtlichen Gartencenter in Verbindung die auch Teichtechnik führen.
Nachdem ich mein Problem mit dem ungebetenen Gast geschildert hatte, und ein Teichnetz in meinem Fall nicht in Frage kommt, empfahl man mir entweder eine Art Umzäunung oder eine Art „Mini-Ampel“ die den Reiher durch Blitze, Laserstrahlen und Lärm vertreiben soll.
Man sagt mir das dieser Reiher-Schreck dort schon in der 2. Generation mit Erfolg verkauft wird und die Teichbesitzer mit einem Reiher-Problem sehr zufrieden damit sind.
Man sollte allerdings auf eine korrekte Installation und Fehlbedienung achten damit das Gerät auch ordnungsgemäß funktioniert.
Es handelt sich um den Laser Guard von der Firma Velda:

https://www.velda.de/teichprodukte/diverses/schutzmittel-2/laser-guard/

Bevor ich mir nun so einen Reiher-Schreck kaufe, würde ich gerne wissen ob von Euch schon jemand so ein Gerät im Einsatz hat und ob es tatsächlich funktioniert.
Jeder Reiher reagiert nicht gleich, aber mir geht es darum das der sich irgendwie gestört fühlt und das Weite sucht.


----------



## PeBo (31. Jan. 2019)

Hallo CityCobra,
 In dieser Jahreszeit sind leider nicht so viele hier auf dem Forum unterwegs. Vielleicht hat auch niemand Erfahrung mit diesem Reiherschreck.
Ich bin das Problem mit dem __ Reiher anders angegangen und habe einige Schnüre  in circa 2,5 m Höhe zwischen Haus, Baum und Gartenhaus  gespannt.   Da die Schnüre sehr dünn sind ist es optisch kaum störend. 
 Seitdem habe ich keinen Reiher mehr am Teich gesehen.  Auf dem Dach vom Nachbarhaus hat zwar mal einer gesessen und sich die Sache betrachtet, aber gelandet ist der nicht.
Die Reihe brauchen wohl, um bei Gefahr schnell starten zu können eine offene Fläche.

 Vielleicht wäre diese Lösung ja auch was für dich.

Gruß Peter


----------



## dizzzi (31. Jan. 2019)

Ich habe die Lösung mit dem Bewegungsmeldern und dem Gartenschlauch. Bisher kein __ Reiher mehr am Teich.
Ist aber auch erst diesen Sommer installiert worden. In 2-3 Jahren zeigt es sich dann ob es eine gute Lösung ist.

Lg

Udo


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Jan. 2019)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Ich habe die Lösung mit dem Bewegungsmeldern und dem Gartenschlauch. Bisher kein __ Reiher mehr am Teich.
> Ist aber auch erst diesen Sommer installiert worden. In 2-3 Jahren zeigt es sich dann ob es eine gute Lösung ist.
> 
> Lg
> ...



Hallo Udo,

im Winter dürfte das nicht funktionieren, da friert doch der Schlauch ein oder?


----------



## dizzzi (31. Jan. 2019)

Im Winter funktioniert das nicht, aber da sind nur ganz wenig __ Reiher auf den Feldern.
Ich hätte sowieso nur ein mal Besuch, und der hat auch keinen Fisch mitgenommen.

Lg

Udo


----------



## Wetterleuchten (31. Jan. 2019)

Ganz ehrlich? Das wollte ich nicht im Garten haben. Vor allem, wenn auch andere Vögel, streunende Katzen, Eichhörnchen usw. den Bewegungsmelder auslösen.

Blitzlicht mit variablen Frequenzen macht die Umgebung unangenehm unruhig.
__ Reiher betrachten die grünen Laserstrahlen als gefährliche, sich bewegende Hindernisse.
Das Geräusch eines Artgenossen in Not, bellende Hunde und die angsteinflößenden Laute eines tödlichen Pfeilgiftfrosches schrecken den Reiher endgültig ab.
Wobei ich den letzten Teil von Punkt 3. ja schon fast wieder lustig finde. Welcher mitteleurpäische Reiher lässt sich von Lauten des tropischen Pfeilgiftfrosches beeindrucken?


----------



## CityCobra (31. Jan. 2019)

Der __ Graureiher war heute schon wieder da, so langsam mache ich mir Sorgen um meine Fische.
Wenn der schon im Winter ständig da ist, graut es mir schon vor dem Frühling...
Es muss bald eine gute und möglichst zuverlässige Lösung her!


----------



## krallowa (1. Feb. 2019)

Moin,
mal keine Panik, bei mir sitzt auch der __ Reiher ständig am Teich.
Im neuen Schnee kann man schön seine großen Spuren sehen, von der Wiese auf das Eis und dann hebt er wieder ab.
Dein Teich ist doch auch an einigen Stellen tief genug damit die Fische abtauchen können.
Lass dich nicht verrückt machen und irgendeinen Blödsinn andrehen, wer will schon durch


Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Das Geräusch eines Artgenossen in Not, bellende Hunde und die angsteinflößenden Laute eines tödlichen Pfeilgiftfrosches schrecken den Reiher endgültig ab.


geweckt werden, die Nachbarn werden sich bedanken.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/20181226_124509-jpg.204932/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/20181228_145335-jpg.204931/  
Inzwischen ist das Tier schon so abgebrüht das ich ihn auf 1 Meter ans Federkleid komme.
Vom zweiten ganz zu schweigen. 
Zum Glück kommt bald der Frühling und dann suchen sie sich wieder sichere Jagdgebiete, hoffe ich.


----------



## Deuned (2. Feb. 2019)

Schau mal hier nach:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ungebetener-gast.47053/

und dämpfe deine Hoffnung auf den Frühling.....
Ich habe inzwischen ein recht dichtes Netz aus Angelschnüren (dichter als früher)über meinen Teich gespannt und seit der Zeit (bisher) Ruhe!


----------



## troll20 (3. Feb. 2019)

Nix da, die wollen auch nur über den Winter kommen. 
Und wenn dafür ein paar Goldfische herhalten müssen, auch gut.


----------



## Olli.P (3. Feb. 2019)

Hi,



troll20 schrieb:


> Zum Glück kommt bald der Frühling und dann suchen sie sich wieder sichere Jagdgebiete, hoffe ich.



Na dann geht's erst richtig los, denn der Nachwuchs will ja auch irgendwie gesättigt werden.................


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Feb. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Zum Glück kommt bald der Frühling und dann suchen sie sich wieder sichere Jagdgebiete, hoffe ich.



Hi Rene

hab ich vorhin in Gießen am Schwanenteich auch gesehen das es demnächst auch wieder Frühling für die __ Reiher wird.

von den ca. 3 Dutzend Reihernestern in den alten __ Rosskastanien am Rad-/Fußweg waren schon 8 belegt und die Reiher fleisig dabei die "Kinderzimmer" zu renovieren.
Da geht's wohl bald wieder los mim "naue kleene Fressäk mache"

zum Glück hab ich keine Fische mehr von "reiherinteressanter Größe" im Teich. Die paar __ Moderlieschen auf 130qm2 lohnen die Mühe des lauerns/ranschleichen scheinbar net und die Reiher schwirren nach spätestens ner 1/4h wieder ab

MfG Frank


----------



## dizzzi (26. März 2019)

Erster und vielleicht letzter Erfahrensbericht zum Thema Reiherschreck.
Im Herbst das Ding abgebaut und in der Garage gelagert.
Am Wochenende wieder angeschlossen.
Am Sprühkopf tropft es nun sehr stark. Ich denke wegen dem getrocknetem Kalk. Also irgendwas ist nun undicht.

Vielleicht hat einer ja eine Idee was man machen kann. Essig???

Lg

Udo


----------



## Teichfreund77 (26. März 2019)

Essig oder Pumpenreiniger.
Ansonsten habe ich noch 2 herumliegen.
Dort müssen allerdings Akkus rein.
Habe letzte Woche bei einer Teich Auflösung eine Menge Sachen gefunden.


----------



## dizzzi (26. März 2019)

Danke für den Tip. Werde es am Wochenende mal mit Essig probieren.


----------



## dizzzi (14. Apr. 2019)

Ich habe mittlerweile das Ding mit Essig gereinigt. Nun funktioniert das Ding gar nicht mehr. Das Ding mag ja bei nicht so kalkhaltigen Wasser funktionieren. Bei mir war es leider eine Fehlinvestition.

Wird jetzt im Sondermüll entsorgt.

Lg

Udo


----------

